

She let me take the computer home - swilliams
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/SheLetMeTakeTheComputerHomeHowDidYouGetStartedInComputersAndProgramming.aspx

======
pasbesoin
My father's employer let me dial into their development system and learn my
way.

There are "the rules", and then there are people who make sense of them and
best use of the resources at hand. Not blind trust, but neither blind
distrust.

